# Watching a Post/Thread



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there a way to "watch a post/thread" ?

I've used other forums that allow you to "watch" a post of interest; whenever "new" post are made to your thread(s) of interest an email alert is sent to your email or peraonsl forum message box. It's great for following multiple threads.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

You should see a tab that says "Thread Tools"... Within that you can subscribe to threads.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

good deal. thanks.


----------

